# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  just found injured frog/tongue out and swollen full of blood

## seeuattheraces

I just found a fog outside my house about 4 hours ago.  When I first found it it's tongue was hanging out of its mouth, it's normal pink color, now it is about 4 times bigger, reddish/purple in color now seems to be getting worse.  It only has one eye, it looks like it has been that way for a while, doesn't look like a recent injury. It does however seem to have a injured leg. I have it in a fish tank now with a warm light on it, rocks with some water available for it to get in if it chooses, and food available although I don't see how it could possibly eat. It has been quietly resting, breathing normally it seems. I will hand feed if I have to, do you think it just might loose it's tongue if it survives at all?

----------


## En333

Could you show pics?

----------


## seeuattheraces

Let me get my camera, might be a few minutes if you can wait

----------


## seeuattheraces

here it is

----------


## En333

Oh wow... I think I've seen this before but I'm not sure what to do I'm sorry. What do u plan on doing with it? Keep it? Free it?

----------


## seeuattheraces

I'm going to keep it if it survives. It only has the one eye and if the leg doesn't heal properly I think it would be dinner for something in no time. I do have food for it. I plan on soaking the food sticks in water and feeding him with a syringe, like I have with baby birds before. Right now I don't want to feed it, or bother it, it has to be in a lot of pain. I can't kill it, I have to give it a chance. I am hoping the tongue will just fall off and I will hand feed him. Hopefully someone will have some suggestions.

----------


## En333

Good luck!  :Smile:

----------


## Lindsey

Yikes!  Poor thing!
Have you referred to the first aid sheet under care articles?  I don't know how to post the link here.  But maybe there is something in there as to how to help?
Otherwise I would just suggest to keep doing what your doing, keep him warm and moist.  Is there a wildlife rescue in your area?  Maybe they can provide a vet and some advice?

----------


## Jess

If it's swelling, is it possible that it tried to eat a bee, or other stinging insect, and got stung on the tongue?  Or maybe something is caught around the tongue cutting off the bloodflow?

Actually, looking at the pic, it looks like it might be a toad (Could be totally wrong), but I know from living in Australia that the Cane Toads there can throw up their stomach and then suck it back in later (especially if hit by a car).  Wonder if it could be it's stomach?

----------


## Don

Poor frog :-(
Here is some info I found on a stomach prolapse if that is what this is.

QUOTE:  "you have to act quickly or your frog will chew on it's stomach until it kills itself. Even though it is it's own stomach, all the frog thinks is that it is food.  You will need to bring it to a vet that is experienced handling frogs. The stomach will have to be pushed back into place using your fingers.  Or you can do it yourself, if you feel comfortable enough to try. It easily goes back into place once all if it is back down it's gullet. It's possible that it will prolapse again shortly after but you just have to push it back into place until it stays. Be sure to wear gloves while doing it. The frog WILL chew on you while your doing it and it HURTS. Depending on your frogs size it can break the skin. If successful in getting it back in place wait at least 2 weeks before feeding it again"  END QUOTE


Good luck.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I would fallow what Don has posted or immediately take the poor Toad to a vet. If its swollen and turning that color it may have been stung or it has an infection. A vet could have answers for sure. I really hope he/she recovers.

----------

